# Completely Lost Interest



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi, it's been a while since I've visited DW. I've been a member for quite a while and used to post quite frequently. This is my first post in quite a long time.

I don't want to waffle on too much, but I'm feeling like I'm stuck in a rut regarding cars and am looking for genuine non biased opinions.

Basically I've had the same car for 15 years since it was brand new. At the time it was a big expense to me and it was my absolute pride and joy. Over the years I lightly modified it and kept it pristine. I used to get a lot of pleasure from driving it and detailing/maintaining it.

Due to circumstances I have never been in a position to ever replace the car with anything better. Since owning the car I've went through some big life changes, the biggest of which are my parents have passed away and I've bought a house and I'm due to get married soon. My priorities and perspectives have changed somewhat - and I feel that my spare time is better spent on something other than detailing.

I've found a new hobby over the last five years which is off road cycling. I get so much more out of this for my mental and physical health than anything else has ever given me. As a result it is more of a priority for the use of my spare time than what detailing my now old car is.

The car is still in amazing condition. It isn't used daily anymore and hasn't been for some time. This has helped keep the car impeccable, but I feel it's a waste of a car. I use a banger as a daily which I can park anywhere and not care about it. I don't need to clean it very often and I just generally use it as an appliance.

I'm paying to tax and insure my 'good' car which just sits in the garage to avoid me having to spend the time on it's upkeep. I really did used to spend hours detailing the underside, the engine bay, polishing and waxing the bodywork etc... I'd hate to see it deteriorate now just because I can't be bothered with the upkeep if I daily drove it. So it just sits in there.

The car is now worthless. It's an MG ZR, nothing at all special or extravagant. Probably be doing well to get £1000 for it. However it was special to me when I first drove it away from the showroom in 2004 when I was 24.

Where am I going with this? I am waffling, so apologies.

Basically I don't know if I should sell the car ( and maybe regret it). Put the car into daily use and except it will deteriorate and let it run out it's lifespan in daily use with me or what.

I find today's driving a chore, so many cars, so many bad drivers, speed traps, congestion etc, etc... I don't even desire getting something new and exciting. I've also kinda gotten used to not caring and worrying about a car getting dirty, chipped, dented etc, etc...

Should I just give up on the car sell it for peanuts and keep the daily workhorse, or make the car my workhorse and cry a little inside as I watch all of those hours spent detailing go to waste?

The car is impeccable even for a 6 month old car - let alone a 15 year old one.

Has anyone else ever went through something similar?

This is the car and how it actually still is today, even though it's an old thread...

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377381


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

How many miles are on it?

If it's in really good nick and relatively low miles, maybe it'll appreciate in a few more years, to the point where it's worth hanging onto and keeping garaged?

If not, I'd say sell it rather than run it into the ground if doing so is going to be depressing for you.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

MBRuss said:


> How many miles are on it?
> 
> If it's in really good nick and relatively low miles, maybe it'll appreciate in a few more years, to the point where it's worth hanging onto and keeping garaged?
> 
> ...


It's done 65k miles.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Pretty low for its age then, I guess.

Up to you though. Only you can really judge how attached you are to it and what works best for you.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd be inclined to use it as your daily. You've clearly looked after it and enjoyed doing so - enjoy it in a different way now. It sounds like you've accepted and can handle the odd chip or door ding that comes with daily duties.

If you sell it on, it'll likely get trashed unless you move it on to an enthusiast.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I’ve went through something similar OP in that life changed and suddenly spending hours and hours cleaning cars seemed a waste of time for me.

I’m slowly getting back into it now, but it’s more of just cleaning them, I’ll never go back to 40 plus hours of detailing.

I have a car, again, nothing really special - an Audi S8 (the ronin one) which I got years ago and used it as my ‘mobile office’

I ran up and down the country in it and used all seasons - and really looked after it.

With a few years of sitting about and not being used it (after a change in job) it was on the brink of do I sell/do I keep/what’s the point of it.

I decided it meant more to me to keep it, and run it into the ground - to get it used as it should, so that’s what I doing. Don’t get me wrong, I’m still looking after it, just using it more and more and detailing it less and less.

I still have my banger Jeep to bash about/dump runs etc...

Hope that early morning waffle helps somehow :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm in a very similar situation.
Bought my 03 Impreza new and only stopped using it last year due to a bit of work required on the engine.
I replaced it last July, was offered diamondbrite by the dealer and that led me here..

The Subaru is sat under my parents carport getting dusty. At some point it's going to have to come home, engine repaired or not..

I'm keeping it though, the thing doesn't owe me a penny, but it's in very good condition for the age (would be better if I'd looked into detailing before), and IMO will only appreciate in value.

I'd say SORN the MG and store it for a while if possible. I think most of the Subaru saloons have been crashed, and most of the ZR's have rotted away and broken. Both will become more and more desirable.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

That is a great looking car! If you still enjoy owning and driving it (notwithstanding the idiots on the road today) and can afford it, I would keep it. Use it on high days and holidays and perhaps see it appreciate with time.

My situation shares some similarities with yours regarding the car. I have a 3 series BMW (E36 coué) that is coming up to 25 years old and, like you, I have had it since new. For 24 of those years, it has been a daily driver and from an insurance point of view is now virtually worthless. Now it has been gracefully retired as we have another car for daily use. The BMW has huge sentimental value to us and if the pundits are to be believed it is fast becoming a modern classic. Unfortunately, I did not discover detailing until about eight years ago and so even though the BMW was looked after, it is not in as great a condition as your MG, but is carefully, expensively and slowly being brought back to its former glory. 

I have faced the decision you are pondering and I asked myself, how I would feel if I sold it and then saw it, or another car like it, being driven on the road by someone else. Would I regret it? My answer was yes, especially if I saw it had been mistreated. Hence my decision to keep it. 

Don't know if that helps. Only you can answer that question for yourself. The fact that you are on here asking the question might suggest which way you are leaning.

Good luck.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

-Stuart W- said:


> I'd be inclined to use it as your daily. You've clearly looked after it and enjoyed doing so - enjoy it in a different way now. It sounds like you've accepted and can handle the odd chip or door ding that comes with daily duties.
> 
> If you sell it on, it'll likely get trashed unless you move it on to an enthusiast.


This ^

The car is worth £1000
It's basically on paper into banger territory to the trade.
Probably not worth much more than your daily banger on paper.
The question should be "do I keep my daily banger?" if anything.

Before kids and a big mortgage I was in a position to buy my first new car in 2005.
I doubt I'll be able to be that extravagant again.
My Zed is probably worth £4k trade in.
But to me it brings back so many good memories.

It's my daily and I've accepted it gets door dings parking in public.
I still try to park it away from the masses when possible, but accept it needs to be used.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I would use it and enjoy it. You never know, the more you drive it, the dirtier it gets. It may give you an urge to give it a clean more often. Lovely looking car btw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

First and foremost you have a car that is a credit to your dedication over the years I hope that you are proud of what you have done stick your chest out you deserve it.
I can appreciate what you mean about off road cycling, I presume you mean mountain biking, I feel the same about it but maybe getting the bike absolutely filthy and still having a smile on your face is the polar opposite of detailing? Try snow foaming the bike as I've recently started to do as the kit was next to the bike I thought why not and it works. Just be careful not to direct the pressure washer spray towards any of the bearings. Don't take it to the extremes though as people will think that you've never taken the bike off road if it shines like the MG!
Hope you find your happy spot again.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I am struggling these days for a number of reasons too mate, so can relate.

2 years ago I went through a break up- me and a friend decided to meet up after 5 years or so to catch up, married her 6 months ago and now planning a family. 

I try and spend at least 1 day on the car at the weekend, keeping it in the best condition I can and I use it every day, I keep on top of it and it doesnt usually need much on a weekly basis. Sometime during the week, if the wife is workin I go out and potter around and do another wee bit. Things like the house maintenance, cleaning, etc. with the wife all take up time and I dont get as much time to play with the cars and do what I need to do. 

I would keep it, use it as your daily and enjoy it. I tried the garage queen thing and it didnt work. I would be sitting in traffic during the week in my jeep, see a nice Merc, Jag, Mondeo, Mazda etc.all gleaming and wish i were in mine. 

Not to be morbid, but you'd be better enjoying it as you maybe told tomorrow you cant use it again. Hopefully not, but its reality


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe your fiancée would like it as a wedding present, or perhaps a niece/nephew. If selling to a stranger you can afford to wait until another 24yo car enthusiast turns up. It would probably hurt me more to sell it to someone who is just going to trash it. Otherwise sorn it and leave it in the garage - until you regain your interest, or someone in the family is old enough to appreciate it.
Goes without saying, if you do sell it, put the money towards something you really appreciate eg expensive off road bike


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Interesting thread.

If you decide to sell, and the decision has to be yours, I can tell you yes, the car is old and most dealers wouldn't want it but it is far from worthless. There are people out there keeping the old Rover. MG name alive and some very dedicated collectors.

There is a fantastic Forum called "The Rover 75 and MG ZT owners club" of which I am still a member dating back to the days of my Rover 75 2.6 V6 Connoisseur. website address is the75andztclub.co.uk.

This club is still very active and are interested in anything Rover/ MG. I would recommend you join the club and advertise your car on there with pics and details. I feel sure someone will be interested. You can discuss it on the Forum before advertising it, to get a feel of the interest. They are a pretty special bunch on there I can tell you.

Good luck, it looks a lovely car.

Harry


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Personally, as it’s ‘throw away money’ and you seem attached to it and it has storage, I’d jack it up, put it on axle stands and SORN it.

OK, it’s never going to be Countach money but will realistically appreciate and you can always drag it out in later years and briefly tax/insure it for shows with little work needed.

Is the front bumper OE? Don’t think I’ve ever seen one like that?

I’ve got the ZR160 engine in my Metro!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

-Stuart W- said:


> I'd be inclined to use it as your daily. You've clearly looked after it and enjoyed doing so - enjoy it in a different way now. It sounds like you've accepted and can handle the odd chip or door ding that comes with daily duties.
> 
> If you sell it on, it'll likely get trashed unless you move it on to an enthusiast.


I hear you. The thing is I can accept door dings etc on the car I'm not bothered about. It would break my heart on this car.



The Cueball said:


> I've went through something similar OP in that life changed and suddenly spending hours and hours cleaning cars seemed a waste of time for me.
> 
> I'm slowly getting back into it now, but it's more of just cleaning them, I'll never go back to 40 plus hours of detailing.
> 
> ...


Thanks it is nice to know others have had similar feelings surrounding a long term car. It does help to read these comments even if I still can't seem to make a decision.



Cyclonetog said:


> I'm in a very similar situation.
> Bought my 03 Impreza new and only stopped using it last year due to a bit of work required on the engine.
> I replaced it last July, was offered diamondbrite by the dealer and that led me here..
> 
> ...


I agree, it eventually will be a rare car. It will appreciate eventually. I just don't get out in it as much as I'd like to. A car is really for driving after all, I've wrapped it in cotton wool from day one. Like yours mine is sat under a thin layer of dust at the moment. Finding the motivation to clean it and dry it off properly just feels like a chore.



Chris Dyson said:


> That is a great looking car! If you still enjoy owning and driving it (notwithstanding the idiots on the road today) and can afford it, I would keep it. Use it on high days and holidays and perhaps see it appreciate with time.
> 
> My situation shares some similarities with yours regarding the car. I have a 3 series BMW (E36 coué) that is coming up to 25 years old and, like you, I have had it since new. For 24 of those years, it has been a daily driver and from an insurance point of view is now virtually worthless. Now it has been gracefully retired as we have another car for daily use. The BMW has huge sentimental value to us and if the pundits are to be believed it is fast becoming a modern classic. Unfortunately, I did not discover detailing until about eight years ago and so even though the BMW was looked after, it is not in as great a condition as your MG, but is carefully, expensively and slowly being brought back to its former glory.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I think this is the thing I'm afraid of the most. Regretting selling it, if I eventually decided to. I am leaning towards keeping it really, I just feel it's a waste.



Tykebike said:


> First and foremost you have a car that is a credit to your dedication over the years I hope that you are proud of what you have done stick your chest out you deserve it.
> I can appreciate what you mean about off road cycling, I presume you mean mountain biking, I feel the same about it but maybe getting the bike absolutely filthy and still having a smile on your face is the polar opposite of detailing? Try snow foaming the bike as I've recently started to do as the kit was next to the bike I thought why not and it works. Just be careful not to direct the pressure washer spray towards any of the bearings. Don't take it to the extremes though as people will think that you've never taken the bike off road if it shines like the MG!
> Hope you find your happy spot again.


Thank you. I have always been proud of the car, even despite their dodgy image and poor reputation (largely unjustified IMO).

The car has always received positive comments it's whole life. Strangers in petrol stations have approached me and complimented the car. That does feel good and I am proud of keeping such a humble car that nice.

I think the bikes are half of the problem. Yes I am a mountain biker and yes they get filthy, but I also do all of my own bike maintenance and the bikes are kept in very good and very clean order. If I'm not riding the bikes I'm cleaning/maintaining or replacing worn out parts.

I'd rather be doing this though than faffing with the car these days.



Walesy. said:


> I am struggling these days for a number of reasons too mate, so can relate.
> 
> 2 years ago I went through a break up- me and a friend decided to meet up after 5 years or so to catch up, married her 6 months ago and now planning a family.
> 
> ...


Thanks I can relate to the break up situation too, as I have also went through that 6 years ago. Amongst that and moving home a couple of times, my parents passing away and meeting my now Fiancée, as well as taking up cycling. The car has just fallen by the wayside.

What you said about maybe not having the opportunity to use it, is partly why I feel like I'm wasting it just having it sat there.



westerman said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> If you decide to sell, and the decision has to be yours, I can tell you yes, the car is old and most dealers wouldn't want it but it is far from worthless. There are people out there keeping the old Rover. MG name alive and some very dedicated collectors.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I know of the club you are referring to. I also have been part of the MG-Rover community the whole time I've had the car.

The car was/is well known in the MG Zed world. I'm sure I would find a willing enthusiast who would happily take it off my hands. I just don't want to regret it if that's what I decide to do.



wayne451 said:


> Personally, as it's 'throw away money' and you seem attached to it and it has storage, I'd jack it up, put it on axle stands and SORN it.
> 
> OK, it's never going to be Countach money but will realistically appreciate and you can always drag it out in later years and briefly tax/insure it for shows with little work needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks, you have a point. It's not eating any meat so why not just keep it laid up. I did fully intend to use it as you say. However this summer with moving home and some family issues, I just haven't found the time.

Plus I'm in a new build house, it's still a building site and that has massively put me off this year as even on a nice day I know the underside and the engine bay will be filthy in no time.

The bumper is a MG X-Power rally bumper. Fitted by the dealer in 2004. There were very few of those bumpers ever made by MG. I think it looks a bit out dated now, but at the time it was considered a pretty cool mod.

A 160 in a Metro must be quite an experience :thumb:



suds said:


> Maybe your fiancée would like it as a wedding present, or perhaps a niece/nephew. If selling to a stranger you can afford to wait until another 24yo car enthusiast turns up. It would probably hurt me more to sell it to someone who is just going to trash it. Otherwise sorn it and leave it in the garage - until you regain your interest, or someone in the family is old enough to appreciate it.
> Goes without saying, if you do sell it, put the money towards something you really appreciate eg expensive off road bike


Yep if I were to sell it would go on cycling related expenditure that's for sure.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Similar experience, similar car (mk3 R200 T16) - it was parked up when I had the opportunity to get something different and has been parked for probably 7 years - slowly deteriorating and needing work done.

The car owes me nothing and holds too many good memories and genuine blood sweat and tears. To get anything for it, I’d have to break it - and I cannot bring myself to do that.

I have begun gathering the bits it needs to put it back to the condition that it deserves to be in. I just need to find a body shop I’d trust to do it justice

If you can afford to keep it, there aren’t many exceptional examples like yours around any more and even if you kept it to bring it out for shows, the attention that it would draw (I would buzz round it) should help you to feel better about appreciating it again.

If you are genuinely not into it or the hobby, there are still pockets of enthusiasts for the brand that would appreciate it...but the money you get for it won’t get you much for your bike; I know how much some of those toys go for :lol: So is it worth parting with?


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Mean & clean said:


> Thanks, you have a point. It's not eating any meat so why not just keep it laid up. I did fully intend to use it as you say. However this summer with moving home and some family issues, I just haven't found the time.
> 
> Plus I'm in a new build house, it's still a building site and that has massively put me off this year as even on a nice day I know the underside and the engine bay will be filthy in no time.
> 
> ...


I think it looks great, reminds me of the lamp pods on the front of a Mitsubishi Evo!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nah!!! scrap it!! :doublesho just joking, the car looks the biz and the MG club would be my first port of call if you decide to sell, good luck on whatever you decide to do, and congratulations on getting married soon.:thumb:


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

wayne451 said:


> Personally, as it's 'throw away money' and you seem attached to it and it has storage, I'd jack it up, put it on axle stands and SORN it.
> 
> OK, it's never going to be Countach money but will realistically appreciate and you can always drag it out in later years and briefly tax/insure it for shows with little work needed.


Pretty much what I was thinking.

I have a Renault 5 GT Turbo that over owned for 11 years now Nd have lost interest a few times.
I haven't even seen it for nearly 2 years!
I've thought about selling it lots of times over the years, but I think of all the work I put into bringing it from a genuine barn find (lived with 2 horses for 5 years when I got it), and the fun of driving it makes me keep it every time.

If you can afford to keep it, just keep it.
As above, SORN it, swith to "laid up" insurance and bring it out when the weather permits in the summer.
You'll find yourself coming back around to it when the time is right.
I got back into riding this year after a long time, pretty much since I started driving.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

detailR said:


> Pretty much what I was thinking.
> 
> I have a Renault 5 GT Turbo that over owned for 11 years now Nd have lost interest a few times.
> I haven't even seen it for nearly 2 years!
> ...


Pics needed. I've had 3 GT Turbos in the past. I love them. Such unreliable bags of excrement but you forgive them all of their sins when they bother to behave for 5 minutes! :lol:

If you remember Ian Nixon's twin engines one (Europarts) that's for sale currently. Proper weapon of a car!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Personally, I’d keep it. If all it owes you is to insure/tax it. As others have said, if you sell it, it’ll only get trashed, and if you see it around locally where you live, it’ll drive you insane seeing the condition degrade rapidly and you’ll regret selling it.

There are similarities with me too, in the process major life changing event, the current ‘comfy chauffeur e-class’ I’ve got goes back end of this month, I was anal about it’s cleanliness, but like you, lost all interest. But thats simply due to my work chum being the previous owner, from new, and all its had when he drove it was hand car washes! I feel no love whatsoever for the car.

I’ve got a ‘new comfy chauffeur e-class’ Only me driving it, and I’m now back to being totally anal in it being clean.

The daily runabout I’ve got is a true old banger Saxo. Does less than 1,500 miles a year, i don’t care for it, it hardly gets cleaned, but saying that, it’ll never see a hand car wash, probably because I’m too embarrassed to take it to one :lol: If owes me nothing, but I’ll miss it terribly if I got rid.

Basically, if you can afford to keep it, keep it, enjoy it when you’ve got the time.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Mean & clean said:


> Hi, it's been a while since I've visited DW. I've been a member for quite a while and used to post quite frequently. This is my first post in quite a long time.
> 
> I don't want to waffle on too much, but I'm feeling like I'm stuck in a rut regarding cars and am looking for genuine non biased opinions.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing, couldnt afford to keep my 200sx going, sold it for £1000... now i cant find one under £7k.

Maybe get it stored somewhere and look into the value... escorts and all the crappy rustbuckets are going for £15k... i wish i had a big garage full of them on some farmland id be rakign it in.

maybe use it daily... only you are proud of it, most people may probably walk past it, keep it in reasonable nick, dont make it too attractive to nick, and keep on top of the nicks and dents along the way

or.. sell it and expect a loss/kick yourself later.

Volvo 850 went for £10k at the auctin the other day too, theres a lcassic car show coming up in NEC maybe someone might want it there at auction


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Life brings lots of changes in priorities but for something that is more about the personal value than monetary value, I'd keep it. It really doesn't owe you anything financially at this point and nor is it likely to cost you much financially. Most of these cars ended up crashed/ruined/scrapped in the banger-trade-up schemes that manufacturers offered. But I always liked them and thought they were pretty honest, well handling cars. 

My Impreza has only been with me 6 years but in that time it's done a lot, and I've done a lot to it. I therefore have no intention of selling it. It doesn't owe me much in real terms, it doesn't cost me anything but tax, MOT and Insurance each year, and it puts a smile on my face when I do drive it. If I couldn't afford to run it I'd take it off the road and keep it until such time that I could. 

As for biking, good on you. Whilst I enjoy working on the mechanicals of a car, and keeping it looking mint, the single most important thing to me is getting outside and away from people; whether on foot, bike or climbing. Fresh air has an amazing way of making you forget all the things that otherwise worry you in the superficial modern world.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Great example, stunning colour and condition - why the heck would you want to get rid for a grand !?!?!

SORN it, dry store it with a battery maintainer and use it for dry days - when you aren't worried about the car getting wet n filthy i bet it can still bring a smile to your face.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I’ve been reading through your comments guys, I think I would be silly to sell. 

I am attached to the car, I just feel like a bit of a weight around my neck with it sitting around. There is no pressure to get rid of it, it’s in my own garage. It costs hardly anything to keep hold of it. It may not be worth much currently, but I can safely say there are no £1000 cars which could compare to the condition of this. Not just condition, but also the fun on top of that when I do take it out. It’s really irreplaceable in that sense for it’s low value. 

Hopefully next year when my estate isn’t such a building site I can hopefully get around to taking it out more. They aren’t the best cars in the world, but they were underrated. 

I just needed to get some input from people who would understand and not be biased by anything. 

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Everyone gets busy and drops things they enjoy - ive not been to a music concert in 3 years, yet if i had the dosh i would but house build, recent holiday abroad and wedding its a no go.

Youll come back to it, time apart may help


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I would keep it and use it daily if it were me
Personally I think it looks great and it is a beautiful colour! Be a shame to give it away for such little money, 
Keep it waxed and wheels sealed and just use it daily and give it a wash and dry at the weekends is my advice


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

i used to spend every sunday washing the car religiously. Since i got my own place i've washed my car i think once in 3 months. I genuinely don't care anymore.

I've a pick up truck that i use, and ive started to enjoy getting that clean again but by monday its rotten again. 

Depends how much you value your time and the car. If you can, keep it stored although i'm not sure how much money was ever in those MG's although i'm sure someone somewhere collects them


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I've read quite a few posts here but by no means all of them so please bear with me, unlike you I'm probably coming toward the latter stages of my motoring life and to me that is a BIG deal since all of my life cars have been a major influence in what I have been doing how I've paid the bills lived my life and so on.

To illustrate what I'm talking about at the tender age of 18 I got a job at a main dealers as a car sales executive, in those days that was a big deal as part of the job meant I valued cars and decided how much to pay for part exchanges etc only going to the Sales Manager (my boss) if there was something unusual or very valuable I was also responsible for all the cars I bought in, if they were overvalued it came out of my wages! (and if they were undervalued I didn't get the deal and didn't earn a living) As you might imagine in those days in the 70's a car sales executive was a responsible job and worth having imo. I was in fact the youngest person in the area I lived doing that job I even a represented the company at the Local Motor Agents Association, it was a big deal in many, many ways certainly to me.

I stayed in the motor trade for a number of years moving between different dealerships and earning a reasonable living in car sales but also always tried to have my own private car even though I had a company car (Demonstrator) as losing your job for whatever reason (I was made redundant a couple of times) and having no transport especially when you are married with your own children as I was in the later years was a nightmare.

Anyway cutting a long story short I had some cheap bangers and some older classic cars in that time but didn't really think about them until fairly recently, some of the cars I had would be worth a LOT of money today but I sold them for peanuts at the time trying to keep a reasonably modern car for my backup. I had two Sunbeam Alpines (2+2 convertibles) a series 3 and a series 5 both of which would be worth a reasonable amount of money now, heck, even the number plates from some of them would have been worth thousands of pounds now. I know because I have one of those old registration numbers on my current car now, I was offered £3500 for it about 20 years ago. 
I have no idea what I would get if I sold that number plate today. it came off a car first registered in the early 1950's in fact some of the registration numbers I had on those cars were single digits or with only 2 letters I believe today they would be worth quite a lot of money to the right person.

My first ever car was a 1959 ford Anglia 105e, I bought it for under £100 with 12 months tax and 12 months MOT at the time, today its worth thousands as is the registration number it had on it when I bought it (cant remember the numbers but the 2 letters on the end were "MM" I also had some Lotus's of various types again, sold for very little but today...

I even had a Mk 2 ford Cortina 1600E as well as a couple of Jags at different times and very nearly bought an E-type Jaguar, at that time it was very affordable, today worth a fortune, same thing with an Aston Martin DBS if only...

What I'm trying to say is some of these classics were old bangers back in the day, the same as you feel your MG is today; who knows what the future will bring though, I know I wish I had some of them not just for financial reasons but because I really loved them and miss them. A nice condition 1970's E-type would be a fantastic heirloom to pass on to my children as would many of the other cars I used to have, even though at the time they were budget cars bought simply as affordable means of travel.

*If you have space to keep it and can afford to keep your old MG you should do so or you may live to regret letting it go, just as I do now Once its gone its to late, you cannot turn the clock back.*


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

same ,,,used to spend hours everyweek detailing ...now i just dont bother might be an age thing too as you realise that cleaning cars is a waste of life time ...as lets face it having a clean car aint gonna extend your life bring you riches or get you laid in fact it has the opposite effect .....plus there so many nosey plonkers when you do clean your car you get too the stage where you wanna go HULK on them ..heck you could be fully mobile with detailing gear goto the middle of knowhere and half way in some weirdo appears and parks next to you and wants to know what your doing....heck am now at the stage despite having all the gear to just goto the local illegal slave trade car wash and give them 3 quid.


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Slightly different tack, have you thought of approaching one of the motor museums to see if they would be interested? Haynes? Don't know how they work, maybe you could lend it to them and still pop in and see it if you wanted to. Just a thought, seems a waste if it's still sparkling.


----------



## no1chunk (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello mate im gona be honest here i think you would be a massive dingbat if you got rid of that car. If you was to go onto any mg zr forum and put that up for sale people would prob rip your arm for such a clean and well looked after car with such a great spec and very low milege. People including myself would prob be happy paying upto 3k for that car as they are hard to find in such good condition and the bumper you mentioned if a rare option in itself. I would personally keep the car if its costing you so little to keep and yes do bring out on sunny days and maybe join and take it to shows or meets with people of the same car. Your car i would say is a soon be to be classic people are considering the origanol ford fiesta zetec s as rare now and moat have over 100k so you try and find one in such good nick as yours with the mods and spec they are selling for a good price book value is nothing to go by as its just a guide you need to factor in condition milege spec etc to get the proper value. If i had money to spare i would make you a good offer for it and stick it in my garage. Hope you decide to keep as its worth it best of luck deciding bud


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Keep It.

You will regret it at a later date if you sell it.

I can't bare to part with a banged up old diesel 206 that doesn't even have A/C or Electric Windows but it's been through everything, different jobs, my dad passing away, buying a home, our first child and I couldn't bare the thought of it being treated as a disposable item with someone else or it being scrapped when mechanically it's very good.

It's worth probably 50p but I'll always keep it.

That MG, is a real credit to you. Hang on to it. Let it appreciate. It's still a modern car, in another 10/15/20 years... it'll be an incredible sight.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I've went through something similar OP in that life changed and suddenly spending hours and hours cleaning cars seemed a waste of time for me.
> 
> I'm slowly getting back into it now, but it's more of just cleaning them, I'll never go back to 40 plus hours of detailing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry for bumping a bit of an old thread. 

I hadn’t realised I’d missed a few of the more recent comments on my thread. I thought maybe a should give a bit of an update. 

I agree with some of your comments that perhaps my loss of interest has come from age and realising what is truly important in life. Having been though relationships, house moves and loosing both parents during my time with the car, it put some things into perspective. 

Anyway after posting this thread COVID-19 happened and I spent a bit of time furloughed from work. This led to me having more spare time than usual and as a result I spent a bit of time with the MG again. Since going back to work I have been using it on nice weather days and my interest has been rekindled somewhat. 

I’m not detailing every nook and cranny every week like I used to, but I’ve realised that I still enjoy driving the car and it is in such a nice condition especially given how old it now is - it would be silly to give up on it now. 

So the MG is staying. I’m never going to be as OCD as I was, but I’m keeping it nice and using it when suitable. I’ve also changed my daily driver to an old MG ZTT in nice usable condition. Great for putting my mountain bike into, fun to drive and not so nice in condition that I’m scared to use it. 

Thanks to you all for sharing your experiences and thoughts. I have realised selling the car would just be regretted straight away and it’s ok not to be so OTT with the detailing.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

What a brilliant outcome, including the ZT-T....


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

That's a great result.
Looking forward to possibly seeing more pictures of that lovely mg zr.
Honestly can't recall any other that I've EVER seen in that spec or condition......and that includes 15 years ago WHEN THEY WERE NEW, as most owners swirl their cars up just a few months into ownership!

I reckon MG may even offer you a good price for it for their own collection!!!!!

I remember Fiat advertising that they wanted to buy a good condition Fiat Uno when they re released the Uno.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely car and what a beautiful colour :argie:, I know things in life happen to us but a car like that I will always try and have some time for even if it’s not in a way you used to spend time on it. A rare to me car on the road and a definite keeper and well worth caring for.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Ceramic coat it and enjoy it!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

baxlin said:


> What a brilliant outcome, including the ZT-T....


Thanks and yes a ZT-T seemed like a good choice for me as a daily. So far really liking it 



HEADPHONES said:


> That's a great result.
> Looking forward to possibly seeing more pictures of that lovely mg zr.
> Honestly can't recall any other that I've EVER seen in that spec or condition......and that includes 15 years ago WHEN THEY WERE NEW, as most owners swirl their cars up just a few months into ownership!
> 
> ...


Thanks and you are right it does have some very rare dealer fit extras. Even back when they were new people didn't keep them as nice I tried to.

I was 24 at the time and it was my first new car, I just became totally OCD with it. It guess it payed off!



Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely car and what a beautiful colour :argie:, I know things in life happen to us but a car like that I will always try and have some time for even if it's not in a way you used to spend time on it. A rare to me car on the road and a definite keeper and well worth caring for.


Thanks I love the colour and was so pleased I chose it at the time. You're right even as life changes there should still be some time for something which has been so well kept.

It is a rare sight on the roads now and worth keeping, especially since I do still like to drive it.



uberbmw said:


> Ceramic coat it and enjoy it!


I gave it a Sonus Pre wax cleanse and a coat of R222 wax while I was on furlough, but I think you are right I should look into something more long lasting and easier to maintain :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You’re out numbered mean and clean on your thread, sound advice given from us, once you have got things in your life sorted then you’re ready to rock and roll with your car again.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Jeez read this thread and realised it was an old one. Even early on in the thread I got the feeling it was too sentimental for you to let go. Yes you would have beat yourself up for a longtime if you did.
Really pleased to read the update you gave. The thing is it is ok not to be OCD. As long as you look after it, enjoy it and let's be honest...you invested alot in the car not to spend time actually enjoying it.
Good man you made the right choice!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

polt said:


> Jeez read this thread and realised it was an old one. Even early on in the thread I got the feeling it was too sentimental for you to let go. Yes you would have beat yourself up for a longtime if you did.
> Really pleased to read the update you gave. The thing is it is ok not to be OCD. As long as you look after it, enjoy it and let's be honest...you invested alot in the car not to spend time actually enjoying it.
> Good man you made the right choice!


Quite right! A lot of time has been invested, so I may as well be the one to get the enjoyment from it. It is sentimental and when I actually got to seriously considering letting it go, I realised I couldn't do it.

Thanks for your comment, this forum has been a great place to help get some perspective. I appreciate the time people have put in posting. The responses have been really great and helpful


----------

